# White Film on Cucumbers...are they ok?



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

hey all,

i bought some cucumbers for pickling on wednesday and my plan was to pickle them today. i cook them out of my veggie tray in the fridge and there was a thing slimy white film on them but they are still ferm and dont see "rotten". so i washed off the film and they look back to normal.

Is it ok to still use these or does the white film mean they are done for?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

How were they stored ??  In a plastic bag in the crisper drawer ??  Trying to figure out what happened is all...  Were the vents open on the veggie tray ??  Were there other fruits of veggies in the tray with the cukes ??   were they bad ??    Something seems terribly amiss here...  They should have not gone bad in 3 days unless there is some contributing factor.....    We can all learn from this...    Dave


----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

had them in the crisper drawer along with some green beans. green beans seem ok. Cucs were not stored air tight but in the bag from publix i kept bought them in. Vents on Crisper drawer were set to high..i dont know if i've ever messed with the vents in teh 3 years i've had the fridge


----------



## daveomak (Dec 2, 2012)

Doug, I think the bag was the problem along with the crisper drawer....   Veggies should be stored where there is air circulation...  Who ever coined the term "crisper drawer" and told folks to store veggies in there was not doing anyone a favor....  Sound as if the veggies were contaminated at the market...  got something on the rind to promote that situation....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Without seeing them first hand, sounds to me like they're waxed cucumbers.
Waxed cucumbers have a very thin slippery film on them.
Many grocery  store cucumbers are waxed.


~Martin


----------



## dougmays (Dec 2, 2012)

so would you guys use these or trash them?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't pickle waxed cucumbers.


~Martin


----------

